
Icsplusonline in hsts but cert mismatch can be bypassed? - toocurious
Icsplusonline.com appears to be in hsts yet has cert mismatch and connection reset when attempting to load http version. Does this make any sense?! Also my local chrome does not seem to see the hats and offers to allow me to bypass the cert mismatch.<p>Can anyone explain this nonsensical situation? Sorry, TLS newbie here.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pastebin.com&#x2F;Q7t4pfyj
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ssllabs.com&#x2F;ssltest&#x2F;analyze.html?d=icsplusonline.com#whyNotTrusted
======
toocurious
Update, now my local DNS won't resolve the domain at all.
"DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN"

